# my country indonesia is gold paradise place PART 3



## danrhama (Feb 17, 2013)

let's come here and take the gold in my gold land. we are here very traditional way to processing cold. we need investor who can bring good tool to mining and process gold -
My Email : [email protected]
FB : http://www.facebook.com/danrhama.andan?ref=tn_tnmn

strain chemical traditionally



raw gold



grilled raw gold traditionally



my gold 3,3 g



thanks admin, all user... i really want you to mine here...


----------



## necromancer (Feb 17, 2013)

one is wearing a winter coat, one is in shorts only.

did it take 6 months to mine that 6 grams ??


----------



## danrhama (Feb 17, 2013)

necromancer said:


> one is wearing a winter coat, one is in shorts only.
> 
> did it take 6 months to mine that 6 grams ??


 not that long.. i put 1/2 g stone in grinding mill and i get 3,3 gram.. 12 hour not 6 mount


----------



## oldgeek (Feb 17, 2013)

Are you using mercury to collect the gold?


----------



## necromancer (Feb 17, 2013)

danrhama said:


> necromancer said:
> 
> 
> > one is wearing a winter coat, one is in shorts only.
> ...




wonderfull, i wish i could get 3.3 grams of gold out of a 1/2 gram stone
keep up the good work.


----------



## danrhama (Feb 17, 2013)

necromancer said:


> danrhama said:
> 
> 
> > necromancer said:
> ...


 sorry i was wrong tyiping.. i mean 12 kilo gram not 1/2 gram.. oke thanks


----------



## AlZabrisky (Feb 17, 2013)

necromancer said:


> danrhama said:
> 
> 
> > necromancer said:
> ...


Was that really necessary?


----------



## Anonymous (Feb 17, 2013)

Part 1, Part 2, and now Part 3. All the pictures are the same. The posts are all the same.

I think this person is a spammer, or even worse.

Kevin


----------



## necromancer (Feb 17, 2013)

testerman said:


> Part 1, Part 2, and now Part 3. All the pictures are the same. The posts are all the same.
> 
> I think this person is a spammer, or even worse.
> 
> Kevin




maybe testerman can report the spammer ??


----------



## necromancer (Feb 17, 2013)

AlZabrisky said:


> necromancer said:
> 
> 
> > danrhama said:
> ...




Put me down for 25 Bars daily, buddy ol pal


----------



## Gratilla (Feb 17, 2013)

testerman said:


> I think this person is a spammer, or even worse.
> 
> Kevin



Really? What can be worse than a spammer? <Oh yea, one of those.>

Come on guys, don't you think a welcome is is order?

Welcome danrhama. Nice pics!


----------



## Geo (Feb 17, 2013)

danrhama, this is a very dangerous way to get the gold. let me ask you, do you or any of your friends or family have trouble walking sometimes? do you stumble or walk into things? are your fingers numb and you can not feel with your finger tips? do your fingers or toes turn bright red? do you or your friends have trouble seeing sometimes?

danrhama, esta es una manera muy peligroso para conseguir el oro. déjeme preguntarle, ¿usted o alguno de sus amigos o familia tiene problemas para caminar a veces? qué tropezar o caminar en las cosas? son sus dedos entumecidos y no se puede sentir con la yema de los dedos? do los dedos o dedos de los pies de color rojo brillante? ¿usted o sus amigos tienen problemas para ver alguna vez?

be very careful with mercury and use a retort. your children or your children's children could be born with many bad deformities due to mercury poisoning.


----------



## Gratilla (Feb 17, 2013)

Hi there Geo <mi 'ol mate>.

The official language of Indonesia is ... Indonesian - followed by around 360 local dialects.

And I'm pretty sure Mexican Spanish isn't one of them. < :mrgreen: >


----------



## Geo (Feb 17, 2013)

i dont know why i thought he said Uruguay. 

well then. 

danrhama, ini adalah cara yang sangat berbahaya untuk mendapatkan emas. biarkan saya bertanya, apakah Anda atau teman-teman Anda atau keluarga mengalami kesulitan berjalan kadang-kadang? Anda tersandung atau berjalan ke hal-hal? adalah jari-jari anda mati rasa dan Anda tidak bisa merasakan dengan ujung jari Anda? lakukan jari atau jari kaki berubah menjadi merah cerah? Anda atau teman Anda mengalami kesulitan melihat kadang-kadang?


----------

